# The love has returned



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I'm back

Decided i'd had enough of all the bitching and back biting, and decided to refocus on why i'm here in the first place.


GTR



So, i dusted off a set of Spats i've had sitting on my bedroom wardrobe for the past 2 and a half years, and found a man who wasn't afraid of the Nismo 400R skirts i'd had sitting up there for the past 18 months either.

I say afraid becasue i only paid £20 for them, and most of the fixings were missing.


Gave the car to my man friday night, and he fitted them saturday...





















...then, much to my suprise upon collecting the car, my Fiance'e had paid him to give the car a full detail. Swirl correction, machine polish, nice coats of wax.

and this is how it looks now































































































and my favourite.

















Don't get me wrong, although its under the car cover now, it'll be brown again in a week or two.

Even so, the love is back, for the first time in ages, i look at it and can't quite believe its mine!!

Beyond chuffed


Mook


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks awesome Mook, Have to agree on the last shot, you could have your tea off that!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cleans up well Mike.

Good to see the love return


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks stunning mate. 

Still prefer the Metro


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I can see why the love is back! 

Looking very good mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mook - looks stunning mate


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh, pretty.

Don't you ever neglect her again. 

Guessing the above does not apply to your fiancee. No, I don't want to know, actually.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad your back Mook.

She looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looks awesome i love it!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

looks pratically like new mook :thumbsup:

one thing though in this pic








you have your micra stuck in the tail light


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That was nice of your fiance..

Looks fantastic..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

The love has returned??? It never left ya!!!


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

How could the love have gone in the first place? That's a great looking car you got there! 
I wish I had mine back!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow! What a before/after set of shots!!! the spats certainly improve the 33 no end - the back looks a bit silly without them that's for sure!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GTR-guy said:


> How could the love have gone in the first place? That's a great looking car you got there!
> I wish I had mine back!


no good news on yours still then ?


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

jaycabs said:


> no good news on yours still then ?


Nothing yet! No calls or updates from the police and I check stuff like Yahoo auction and Goo parts every day in hope to see bits of my car for sale and to finally catch the thief.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done Mook, I think a little bit of kit really lifts the R33, well done!:clap:

Stunning polish job btw.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

That is one sexual piece of kit you have there Mook! If that was a women I would of definatley had an affair!!

Stunning


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks cracking Mook...I'm sure it's the clocks changing that have made all the difference. I don't think I've had a day in the last 2 weeks where there hasn't been a card through the door with some more bits for my neglected GTR! (Oil cooler today, steering wheel maybe tomorrow)
Good skills on the spats...2.5 years! I think can beat that with my skylabs controller though...that's 3 years lol. Prob is I've moved house and I can't remember where I put it!

Nice rims as well...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good girl. Lovely!


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

damn that is bloody gorgeous, looks soooooo good in that colour and shows the shine.
i so want a set of spats for mine but cant find any wink wink anyone ha ha


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GTR-guy said:


> Nothing yet! No calls or updates from the police and I check stuff like Yahoo auction and Goo parts every day in hope to see bits of my car for sale and to finally catch the thief.


still live in hope they suffer badly and the car comes back to you.



mook , thats looking good enough for me to eat my dinner off , dont worry though if i start eating the car too as i might get confused with how delicious it looks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys

can't wait to get it out in the sun and get some picturesque pics!

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You bastard Mook!

Makes me want to put my 400R sideskirts and rear bumper on now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the bit i like most, is they are ABS plastic, which likely means they are genuine Nismo items... and i paid £20 for them 

if you want a recommendation to fit them Moley, let me know

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, PM me dude.

I'll likely use Abbey, although I have found a fantastic coachworks about 2 miles from me.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Cant belive how good that looks now:thumbsup:


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice, that colour is awesome when clean, real deep.Your skirts look good especially for £20,but your missing the bit for the bottom of the door.I just got genuine NISMO 400r skirts.
Quality is great but i suppose they should be for the price.


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good there Mook:thumbsup:

Best car in the best colour


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

asiasi said:


> Nice, that colour is awesome when clean, real deep.Your skirts look good especially for £20,but your missing the bit for the bottom of the door.I just got genuine NISMO 400r skirts.
> Quality is great but i suppose they should be for the price.


ive got the door bits, just think they square off the skirt too much.

pretty sure mine are genuine too 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the sun came out


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Shop them power lines out ffs.

lol


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

What a difference before and after mate :bowdown1::bowdown1: It looks the absolute dogs now - very sexy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Shop them power lines out ffs.
> 
> lol


beyond my skill set, perhaps someone can do it for me? maybe moody up the sky a bit?

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Send me the pic Mook (higher res) I'll do it for you.

I'd like to know where you got the sunshine from? Been gagging to clean the 32 but it's been raining the last two days....boo


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> I'd like to know where you got the sunshine from? Been gagging to clean the 32 but it's been raining the last two days....boo


he parted the clouds with his new shine from his GTR :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

how about this for a quick go ? never tried it before using picasa 3


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Send me the pic Mook (higher res) I'll do it for you.
> 
> I'd like to know where you got the sunshine from? Been gagging to clean the 32 but it's been raining the last two days....boo


sent to your gmail dude :bowdown1:

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

jaycabs said:


> how about this for a quick go ? never tried it before using picasa 3


Power lines !!!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Power lines !!!!


lol i did say quick , ive never realy used programmes to ulter pics in this way .

only programmes for gif images and others for taking out the noise etc...etc...


think of it as a teaser for what you will produce with the high res pic


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks great Mookistar! Very exciting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok no more powerlines and sharpened it a bit dude.

Leave it with me to moody up another time, going out shortly so need to go get ready


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Ok no more powerlines and sharpened it a bit dude.
> 
> Leave it with me to moody up another time, going out shortly so need to go get ready


i dont think picasa 3 has that option ? not from what i can see .










how about that ? too much moodying for mook ? ? or dont want b&w ?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks for the "shops" guys

Was really lucky, car had been under it's cover since the detail, but i had to drive to Colchester on friday. somehow the clouds parted on a lovely country lane and i took my chance. personally think the i phone camera is fine. Took a shit load of pics, but think thats the best.

like this one too

shame i got a puncture on the way home 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well, it's been 18 months since this thread was last posted on, and if i'm honest, the love wained a bit.

LAst week however i drove my mates Mx-5 and had such a blast, i knew i needed to act.

so, i immedietly sold Mookitro for £1000, and decided to get the Skyline in RK tuning for some much needed attention. I had done one track day in Mookitro in 12 months, and the skyline wasn't getting driven becasue it was feeling tired.

It's needed new brakes for over 2 years, since i totally cooked them at the nurburgring. Bear in mind ive driven it on the road and at the Bruntigthorpe charity SINCE then and you'll appreciate how bad they've got. 
I've also had that annoying judder from the back end, which a lot of people said was clutch hotspots but i thought was rear diff. 
Also, whilst doing an oil change earlier in the year i notice BOTH innder CV gaitors were surrounded by Mayo, so that needed looking at. 
And finally it bottoms out EVERYWHERE, and ive just treated her to a Trust front splitter, so i needed the ride height looking at

So

At present Ron is throwing on a Set of Alcon brakes he's had in the workshop for nearly DBA money.
He's investigating the judder and thinks its defo rear diff and will work out whats going on (only judders when hot, and turns smooth when in the air)
He's changing all FOUR front CV's to save having to do it later, and he's gonna raise her up by just 5mm to reduce scrapage without ruining the look.

I can't afford any of it if i'm honest, but its been so long since i did actual mechanical repairs on her, she deserves it

I can't wait to see and try the brakes, its gonna be so strange actually being able to stop in a hurry! I'll post up my impressions next week

Mook


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice one bruv, them Alcons will look sexy!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you sure theyre 4 pots? i can only find 6 pots online


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

maybe mate, didnt drop the pads out, doesnt matter tbh, amount of pots is pub talk lol

Told Ron how you was hassling me that you wanted them brakes badly!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

he probably put the price up cos of you. git

lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I told him after  although its not too late for me to offer him £10 more :runaway:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

good that your giving your gtr a new lease of life again mook , looks like another year for me with mine sitting on the drive way lol , one day i'll be back on the road with mine :squintdan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i should really do a prject thread

"Shoestring Skyline" lol

mook


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> i should really do a prject thread
> 
> "Shoestring Skyline" lol
> 
> mook


If yours is on a shoestring then mine is more like walking down the street and ''please sir , spare some change" suppose thats the problem with having 2 loves of your life , car and a wife lol


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

came up well ,looks mint


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Post up some pics Mook and how the car feels when it's all done ,pleased it's getting spruced up ,truth is not many really can afford it when it comes to fast cars but it has to be done :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

stealth said:


> Post up some pics Mook and how the car feels when it's all done ,pleased it's getting spruced up ,truth is not many really can afford it when it comes to fast cars but it has to be done :thumbsup:


just require's alot of patience ( years of it lol ) , lottery still played every week :nervous:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Amazing, looks blinding..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That looks well sexy


----------

